# مفارش سرير راقية و خيآآآآآآآل



## الأرجوان (18 مايو 2010)

المفارش بأروع الألوان والخامات ** الخامة صينيه درجة اولى وقطن مئة بالمئة ونفس الألوان الموجودة بالصور المقاس الكبير كنغ سايز المفرش مكون من سته قطع اربع مخدات كبيره وشرشف سريركبير 270*250 واللحاف كبير وبدون حشوه
*السعر : 300 ريال*​سعر الحشو 200 ريال​ 



 



 



 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 

مووووووفقين​


----------



## الأرجوان (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: مفارش سرير راقية و خيآآآآآآآل*

سبحان الله


----------



## فتوو الدلوعة (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: مفارش سرير راقية و خيآآآآآآآل*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الأرجوان (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: مفارش سرير راقية و خيآآآآآآآل*

وياااااااااااك حبيبتي

تسلمين


----------



## الأرجوان (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: مفارش سرير راقية و خيآآآآآآآل*

سبحان الله و بحمده


----------



## سلافة (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: مفارش سرير راقية و خيآآآآآآآل*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الأرجوان (29 يونيو 2010)

*رد: مفارش سرير راقية و خيآآآآآآآل*

تسلمين ياذووووق ربي يوفقك


----------



## أبومشعل999 (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مفارش سرير راقية و خيآآآآآآآل*

الله يرزقنا ويرزقكم


----------



## الأرجوان (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: مفارش سرير راقية و خيآآآآآآآل*

آآآآآآمين

لك جزيل الشكر


----------

